# Aquatic Edge filters



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I recently came across a great deal on the Aquatic Edge Bio-clear power filter 60 (hob) and going to use them on my 2.5 gal tanks . So , I was just wondering if any one has ever used them before . On the web site I got them from had all fantastic reviews other then it being a little easy to crack the filter body ( one of mine came with a cracked lid but its just a lid and wont leek but for 3 bucks a pop its no big deal) and I know for sure they have great flow and seem to have good filtration . But would like to hear input from some that has used them for a while .


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok , it looks like no one else has used these filters before . I have had them running in two 2.5 gallon tanks for about a month now ( one with 9 Neon Tetras and one with an A.D.F. ) and they are working great ! The filters filter like they coasted 50 bucks ! I can't say anything bad about the filters other then handle them lightly and they will work flawlessly .


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

These filters here......http://www.petazon.com/price/product/Aquatic-Edge-Hang-On-Filter-Bioclear-90-3-10-Gal.html It looks like a cool little filter for a small tank. They look similar to the Red Sea Nano i have on my 2.5 gal betta tank.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah I really like the little filters so far . I even used one in a 5 gallon just to see if it had enough flow and to my surprise it seems to do well as a back up filter . I was going to get a few of the RED SEA NANO filters but I am happy with the filters I have.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Tetra overload*

9 in a 2.5 gallon is way to many. If its working for you, well, great? I just hope you're ready to get them a larger tank or prepare for some fishy funerals!:-(


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

The Neon's are still very small ( about an inch ) and yes they are going into my 55 gallon when they are big enough to fend for them self with the bigger fish that's in there . And beside I always quarantine new fish to catch all the disease ( like ich ) and what not the LFS has in there tanks ( I don't know about you but i don't want any of that in my tanks ) and its much easier to treat a 2.5 gal tank ( and cheaper ) then a bigger one . Even though at times it seam like I don't know what I'm doing , I really have a plan of sorts lol.


----------

